# Meet the amazing Long Haired Shepherd



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Last night, Hubby, Hondo and I went to Tractor Supply to pick up some supplies. I like working Hondo at Tractor Supply because there are a lot of distractions and lots of isles to work in. I rarely see other dogs in there so we can really concentrate on meeting strangers. 

Hondo was working wonderfully. He was heeling perfectly, staying close to me, sitting the moment I planted my foot. We could have cut butter he was so smooth. We actually had people stop to watch and would comment on how wonderful and beautiful he was. To me, that has got to be the best compliment ever. There was a TS employee who was pushing a large trolly full of horse feed - the trolly was making all sorts of racket so I stood at the end of our isle and let Hondo watch, as the employee passed he reached over and rubbed Hondo between the ears. Like you would do a small child. Hondo just sat there, no reaction what so ever. 

With our shopping complete, Hubby and I were standing in line to check out. Hondo was sitting perfectly at my side watching hubby in front of us. People were milling around, and every once in a while someone would reach over and pat Hondo. Again, just a day in the life of Hondo. 

I was so very proud of him I could burst. And then I hear this man behind me say, " Is he a part- bred Shepherd?" I turned to the man as he continued, "Have you ever considered a pure bred?" Hubby tells the man he is a pure bred, registered in fact. Hubby (who has never met a stranger, a fact that drives me crazy) tells the man that Hondo is only 8 months old and they begin an indepth conversation about German Shepherds. I'm just looking at this man, who was very smartly dressed in a business suit, fancy shoes, hair all slicked back. To me, he smelled of money. And the fact that he had a big bag of the cheapest dog food Tractor Supply sells did not pass my attention. 

The man tells hubby, "I have three registered Shepherds at home, and none look like that." 

I could no longer keep my mouth shut. I say, "Have you ever seen a long haired German Shepherd?" He says, no that he hasn't. To that I reply, "Consider this your lucky day, you have met your first Long Haired German Shepherd!" To that end, I flipped my hair over my shoulder, and Hondo and I strutted out of the store. 

Ok, then we had to stand in the hot parking lot by the truck and wait for hubby. I should have considered the length of the check out line when I made my dramatic exit.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Isnt it annoying when people think they know more about your dog than you do?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lilie said:


> Ok, then we had to stand in the hot parking lot by the truck and wait for hubby. I should have considered the length of the check out line when I made my dramatic exit.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good for you and Hondo!! 
I saw a long coat today being walked, looked much like Kacie. There is another one on the lake where we boat about a mile where I saw the one today(could be the same dog). Lately there have been several GSD sightings in my travels, and they are not the standard black and tans. If that man saw a sable or bi-color would he say the same thing? Some people think they only come in B&T.
Tonight I saw a GSD puppy sitting outside a little neighborhood market(socializing?) so cute...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the old flip the hair and exit with 
the dog. i think that's sexy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. Good for you (and good boy Hondo for being so well behaved!)!

I get that "is he a purebred?" all the time because Stark is very dark, is a blanket back and has a black face.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's why why I'm growing my hair out! In 3 months, I'll be ready for to make a dramatic exit when I get the comments "I've never seen such a big German Shepherd. your dog must be part timberwolf". Congrats to Hondo for being so well behaved and for you for the perfect exit.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Lilie said:


> ... Hubby (who has never met a stranger, a fact that drives me crazy) tells the man that Hondo is only 8 months old and they begin an indepth conversation about German Shepherds.


I can so relate :crazy:

Congrats to you and Hondo on such a successful and (mostly) pleasant outing. 

Unless the guy was coming off like some kind of know-it-all jerk, I'd give him the benefit of the doubt. I know when I first joined here, I had no idea GSDs came in so many color/coat combos. We thought our first GSD was a possible mix only because of his coloring. I know now that he was in fact a beautiful bi-color.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> the old flip the hair and exit with
> the dog. i think that's sexy.


Just my luck, I wasted my dramatic exit on the wrong man.....


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hahahaha... the story of my life: folks that think I have no clue what kind of dog I have. For the past 25+ years I've had Long Haired German Shepherds right? From wolf hybrids, to actual wolf (my Sidney who was jet black... had a guy at our work picnic give me a pep talk on how it's illegal to raise wolves or hybrids in IL, that we could get in a lot of trouble, how dare we bring a wolf to a picnic where folks are bringing their kids to...yada-yada-yada...), to chow mixes "for sure". Every time, same story. "No offense, but you guys were con'd. These look nothing like German Shepherds. My brother's neighbor's girlfriend's great uncle works at the Police and THEY have real shepherds." And the list of expert comments goes on, and on, and on... I've learned through the years to just... nod and smile. Like one of them bobbleheads... It's pointless... But I have to say I did like your dramatic exit. If I still had long hair I would totally consider for next time. 

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

Ditto~ 
We've only had our long haired German Shepherd pup for 2 months now, but I've been taking her to the local off leash dog park every weekend... And every single time, it never fails, some nut always asks what she's mixed with. Has no one seen a long haired gsd before? Whenever I tell them that she's a pure bred, they follow-up with, "Wow, she's gorgeous and she's so soft" Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

I have a white puppy and I've had her for a month and EVERY time I take her out, I get one of a few responses:

1) "What breed is she?" "German Shepherd" "German Shepherds aren't white!"
2) "I heard that white shepherds are extra aggressive"
3) "White shepherds are genetically inferior"

Or some other derision to Emma and I just want to punch people in the face sometimes! :angryfire:

On a more positive note, the (cute) census girl talked to me about how much she loved GSDs and not only knew they come in white, but a "white german shepherd is my dream dog and I can't wait until I get one, she makes me want to take her home!" and that was a great conversation and maybe we'll have some more, if you know what I mean 

I know what you mean though, hah.


----------



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure after a few more months of people asking me what Lyca is mixed with I'll have to "bust a Lilie!"

BTW, Lyca is only 4.5 months and 32lbs... The sire was a black gsd and bitch was a long haired saddle... Lyca has blanket markings now, does anyone know when she will stop changing color? I haven't noticed any big changes in color in the 2 months we've had her~


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lyca should continue lightening up for a while, up to a year old or more. Here is Keefer on his 6 month birthday:










And this is him at about 4-1/2:










There's no black on his flanks anymore, and he still has a nice dark mask, but it's much smaller than it was when he was younger.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lilie said:


> The man tells hubby, "I have three registered Shepherds at home, and none look like that."
> 
> I could no longer keep my mouth shut. I say, "Have you ever seen a long haired German Shepherd?" He says, no that he hasn't. To that I reply, "Consider this your lucky day, you have met your first Long Haired German Shepherd!" To that end, I flipped my hair over my shoulder, and Hondo and I strutted out of the store.
> 
> Ok, then we had to stand in the hot parking lot by the truck and wait for hubby. I should have considered the length of the check out line when I made my dramatic exit.



:rofl: 

So where is the picture of your handsome fuzzy boy? :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl:
> 
> So where is the picture of your handsome fuzzy boy? :wub:


I have a few scattered around different threads. But I'll need to take one that shows off his awesome fuzziness, like right after a bath day


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

ritacykim said:


> I'm sure after a few more months of people asking me what Lyca is mixed with I'll have to "bust a Lilie!"
> 
> ~


Please be aware that "busting a Lilie" is a skill that takes a lot of practice. Sometimes, in certain circumstances it can be very dangerous. For example, never 'Bust a Lilie" when you have sunglasses on your head. Said glasses will fly off your head and could put someone's eye out. :wild:


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Good for you and Hondo!!
> If that man saw a sable or bi-color would he say the same thing? Some people think they only come in B&T.
> .


I've been told black shepherds dont exist and my dog must be a mix. Stauba is from a 100% west german working line. OMG. mad. Guy thought BOTH of them were mixes because even though he is B&T, aschen has alot of black on him (for now; getting much lighter over time though!). Aschen is also a long coat...guy didnt get that either....How come he's all fluffy like and she's not?

ugh. 

Is there a punch in face smile?:headbang: ...that will have to do.


----------

